# Scott Coker: Bellator will cover ‘Cyborg’ Santos’ medical bills, pay him win bonus



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice show of solidarity and will no doubt bode well for the future of Bellator. With the changing of hands Bellator with Coker at the Helm will gradually attract more A listers especially after the five year contract is up with Dana White and UFC. 

Going back I was really surprised he sold SF. Good for us fans though. 



> Bellator president Scott Coker confirmed that the promotion will not only cover any medical bills that Evangelista Santos incurs following his KO loss to Michael Page, but also pay him his win bonus.
> 
> The top highlight from Saturday’s Bellator 158 event in London was unquestionably Michael Page’s flying knee KO win over Evangelista Santos, which sent “Cyborg” sprawling to the mat in incredible pain. In the aftermath of that vicious finish, it was revealed that the Brazilian veteran needed to have surgery on the fractured skull he suffered when Page’s knee slammed into his head.
> 
> ...


----------

